# Dang...I think I killed my fish.



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm putting this in Beginner because that's how I feel right now.

So my filter pad was way nasty and junk was starting to by-pass it and so yes I did it...I changed it on Saturday. Now my nitrite levels are high, ammonia is elevated and I lost a danio today. 
I did a 25% water change and add some salt and plan to do another tomorrow if there is no change. I just hope I didn't kill them all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yep, a newb mistake that happens when you conscientiously read the directions on your filter. When it gets bad, rinse under the faucet, but don't trash it unless it falls apart. Another reason why each tank should have 2 filters. Cut back on feeding, change water, watch levels. If you are lucky, it will bounce back. If you aren't, you may need to go get a booster like Stability.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Say I still have the old filter. Its dry but could I rinse it off or is it a loss?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

No, dry isn't completely dead.

Rinse it off, cut off a big piece of the floss stuff and put it in the filter with the new one. It should still have some ability to seed the new one.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I cut the whole front off the old pad and slid it in front for the new one. I also moved the blue ram into the 5 gallon because he was looking rough. He Looks a lot better today.
Thanks for the help emc7. I've learned there is difference between knowledge and experience and I really lack the latter. Thanks again.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

If you rince under the tap the cholrine in the tap water will kill bacteria, ALWAYS rince filter pads in a bucket of dechlorinated water, I ues old tank water when I do water changes.
Why are you adding salt to a freshwater tank?


----------



## Danio king (Feb 25, 2011)

a little aquarium salt is always helpful in reducing fish stress.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Fishy Freak said:


> Why are you adding salt to a freshwater tank?


Aquarium salt "assists in the healing of injuries, promotes formation of slime coating, improves gill function, reduces the uptake of nitrite, and is effective against some parasites". (thanks, about.com for wording it better than I could)
Aquarium salt is not the same thing as MARINE salt, which you use for brackish/saltwater tanks. 

However, not all fish can handle salt... but we've never had any problems from ours, not even our loaches.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Better to rinse in waste water, but if its really gunky, that won't cut it. Even a chlorinated water rinse is better than tossing it and starting over. Some % survives and multiples.


----------



## jmbiker11 (Jun 21, 2010)

So never replace the filter just rinse it off? What about when the carbon is all gone or does carbon do anything important?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

carbon removes oils, odors, colors and meds. But it only works for a few weeks. If you need the carbon to work (you have tinted, bad smelling water with an oily film), you have to replace the cartridges on schedule. Otherwise, tossing the cartridge tosses your filter bacteria. Get a second filter and then you don't need to worry.


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

What do you have as substrate? for decorations? There should be more bacteria there then the filter. Is your filter strong enough for your tank? The bacteria dont really move so have to wait for the water to bring the ammonia and such to them, without a good current they might not be able to handle the load your filter was covering. 

Says both your tanks are planted? How many plants do you have in there? Perhaps you should add more. With enough plants you'll have no need for the bacteria.


----------



## mpfsr (Jun 22, 2011)

emc7 said:


> Get a second filter and then you don't need to worry.


this is sound advice..I have 2 min. filters on each tank. 1 canister 1 HOB..the HOB is for cleaning the water the canister is for my bacteria. this way you can swap out your HOB filter pads when ever you want too. I rarely toss them but just clean them off as they last for a long time this way.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

I am looking at getting a canister filter maybe a Fluval. I've never felt like the crappy Aqueon was doing the job. I added one of those AquaClear carbon bags in my filter so that I can change out the carbon without changing the pad. 

I have pool filter sand substrate and I have like 4 or 5 crypts and 3 or 4 java fern and hornwort. I'm currently looking for a good low light background plant to replace the hornwort its grown great just to messy. 

As far as current goes it has constant movement. The rummy-nose love to filter current surf.


----------



## jlpropst00 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh and just as an update: I didn't loose any more fish (I think that danio was kinda sickly from the start) and everything is back to normal. Thanks for the help.


----------

